# David Letterman, ultima puntata del Late Night



## Louis Gara (21 Maggio 2015)

Un pezzo di televisione americana si è appena concluso. E' terminato, ieri 20 maggio, il programma "*Late Show*" di David *Letterman*. 33 anni di trasmissione, 6028 puntate. Numeri da capogiro che però sono giunti alla conclusione.
L'ultima puntata è stata praticamente un omaggio alla carriera di Letterman. Tra gli ospiti, Julia Louis-Dreyfus. Jerry Seinfeld, Jim Carrey, Alec Baldwin, Tina Fey, Bill Murray e i Foo Fighters.
Il programma riprenderà a Settembre e sarà condotto da Stephen Colbert.

In basso il video dell'ultimo monologo di Letterman.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Maggio 2015)




----------



## pazzomania (22 Maggio 2015)

Grande DAvE!!!!

Ci mancherai!


----------



## mandraghe (22 Maggio 2015)

Un grande della tv americana, però sulle interviste c'è da dire che erano quasi sempre concordate e volte a mettere in luce solo i pregi degli ospiti, va bene l'ospitalità, però Letterman faceva delle interviste troppo agiografiche...ovviamente sugli emuli della tv nostrana è meglio stendere un velo pietosissimo.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Un grande della tv americana, però sulle interviste c'è da dire che erano quasi sempre concordate e volte a mettere in luce solo i pregi degli ospiti, va bene l'ospitalità, però Letterman faceva delle interviste troppo agiografiche...ovviamente sugli emuli della tv nostrana è meglio stendere un velo pietosissimo.



Si è vero, lui m'è sembrato sempre un gran parasedere  E il 90% degli ospiti sono praticamente attori, musicisti, che devono promuovere dei loro lavori in uscita. Era diventata un po' una commercialata lo show, però diciamo che lui era forse il migliore a farlo.
Le nuove leve non mi fanno impazzire, tipo Fallon e Kimmel. Colbert che prenderà il suo post già mi sembra un po' meglio.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si è vero, lui m'è sembrato sempre un gran parasedere  E il 90% degli ospiti sono praticamente attori, musicisti, che devono promuovere dei loro lavori in uscita. Era diventata un po' una commercialata lo show, però diciamo che lui era forse il migliore a farlo.
> Le nuove leve non mi fanno impazzire, tipo Fallon e Kimmel. Colbert che prenderà il suo post già mi sembra un po' meglio.



Concordo in pieno.

Ecco una delle poche volte in cui Letterman si trovò in difficoltà:






(In realtà Poenix stava recitando, ad insaputa di Letterman, un film girato da Casey Affleck: sul tubo si trova anche la successiva visita di Joaquin, dove si spiega con Dave).


----------

